# General > Technical Support >  my computer wont let me buy things online

## annemarie482

there's nothing wrong with my card, but my laptop wont let me purchase anything. it lets me go through all the motions then says there's a problem with the card,
yet i can use the same card 2 seconds later on the house computer and it works fine?!

----------


## b3n

Have you tried using a different browser like Google Chrome or Firefox?? It could be security settings on your internet browser.  

Also can you use a different card on your laptop?

Does it happen on different sites or just one website?

----------


## dx100uk

could be two things......

1. you need to reset IE back to its default settings as a security level has been changed not allowing secure online browsing. 
use a search engine and type in 'reset internet explorer * [your version number 6.7.or 8]

2.
you've got a banking trojan that IE is detecting and preventing the transfer over a secure network link 
try running:
http://onecare.live.com/site/en-US/c...cid=mscom_msrt

dx

----------


## Green_not_greed

> there's nothing wrong with my card, but my laptop wont let me purchase anything. it lets me go through all the motions then says there's a problem with the card,
> yet i can use the same card 2 seconds later on the house computer and it works fine?!


You obviously have a computer sex problem.

Your laptop is male and unless you try and purchase the latest electronics or beer it simply won't work.

On the other hand, your house computer is female and will shop until the account is empty.

Popular and quality cosmetics can be browsable on Avon Brochure!

----------


## cezzy1234

hi yeah i also have a laptop and mine is playing up just now too there must be something in the air..

----------


## S&LHEN

ha ha ha ha  ::  :: 




> You obviously have a computer sex problem.
> 
> Your laptop is male and unless you try and purchase the latest electronics or beer it simply won't work.
> 
> On the other hand, your house computer is female and will shop until the account is empty.

----------

